# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Forumsdesign

## Wurschtfleckerl

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Ich hab mein design auf greenisch geändert.
Schaut alles geil aus, aber ich glaub, dass das nicht so gehört...

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## noox

das Greenish muss ich mal entfernen, hab ich nicht mehr gewartet.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

schade...

----------

